# tha biggest myth



## KingCeszar (Mar 13, 2010)

growin bud hydroponiclly. can tha mother still produce seeds if i pollenate her? i was alwayz told that growin dro CANNOT produce seeds. anyway I wanna separate my men nd pollinate my clones that r n my growbox. Can I separate them then put them in soil givin tha men regular water nd plantfood OR do I still giv tha men tha same treatment while n soil as I would if they were n tha GrBox?


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

Plants grown in soil or hydro if pollinated will produce seeds...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2010)

KingCeszar said:
			
		

> i was alwayz told that growin dro CANNOT produce seeds.



Absolutely untrue.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Doesn't matter what it's grown in man, pollen is gunna impregnate a female in any condition. unless it's wet of course. Pollen is gunna take the pistils out on a nice date, treat em to a nice lobster dinner, then take em home and impregnate them and never call again lol. That's just they way pollen is.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

thats not a myth, its ignorance.


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2010)

just cuz someone said something doesnt make it a myth, i never heard such a thing, ask that guy who told you so where do the seeds grow he'll probably say it's in the roots lol


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhhh, no wonder I always get big beautiful _seedless_ buds...it's the hydro, now I understand.

Sorry, but your Q was already answered and I was just left sitting here feeling awkward and felt like I had to say something...how is everyone anyway?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 13, 2010)

Why would hydro be seedless?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 14, 2010)

ha ha.

good luck with your "dro".


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL budders...that must be it!  dosnt matter what you grow a plant in, its gonna do that same thing...its just another medium


----------



## Tater (Mar 16, 2010)

A few links to help you out.

http://dictionary.reference.com/

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

Those should teach you everything you need to know to make your next post a bit more ummmm.... well put.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 16, 2010)

*its like saying you cant knock up your old lady because you did it in the hot tub.. lol then why do i have 4yr old son LOL.......
LH*


----------

